# [FORUM] Account deletion



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,

Do you know if it's possible to delete my account, on this FreeBSD forum? Thank you for the future help*.*


----------



## hitest (Apr 19, 2014)

Ypnose said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Do you know if it's possible to delete my account, on this FreeBSD forum?
> Thank you for the future help



Interesting request.  You could easily send a PM to one of the forum administrators and he/she can delete you.


----------



## ronaldlees (May 2, 2014)

Sorry to see you leaving. I was used to seeing your posts, usually informative.   Good luck!


----------



## Paul Boppart (Aug 6, 2015)

I also have the same request. I signed in to try to contact another member to try to resolve an unable to resolve domain name issue. I have been informed that I was not alone and the issue was being handled. I would stay but I probably would not have a reason to return. Very cool site though. I have no problem with the deletion of my account.
  Thank you
   Paul


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Jan 9, 2021)

Yeah I would like to delete my forum account as well.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 9, 2021)

Please use: https://forums.freebsd.org/misc/contact


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 9, 2021)

There's a thread for this? The internet has no bounds.


----------

